# Ideas On How to Bring My Fursona "to Life". (Besides Drawing)



## paradox954 (Apr 10, 2011)

Evening. I suck at drawing, to put it bluntly. So, I'd like other ways on how to bring my Fursona to life. Anyone got any?

I am practicing my drawing, but it's getting nowhere slowly. Maybe one day, I'll be good enough to draw it. But I wanna bring him to life now. IN DESPERATE NEED OF HELP!


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you tried commissioning or requesting work from an artist you admire? Often times it's best to let an experienced artist work with your concept so that your first idea can be translated into art as accurately and with as much skill as you like.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 10, 2011)

My own suggestions would be, write down his looks and personality and etc.
Is that done? Good. Now, you can either ask someone to draw it for you,(which I did, went good) or just practicing to shorten out the timespan.
You could also maybe make a story with your character as a main character in it.
I hope I was useful in some way.


----------



## paradox954 (Apr 10, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> My own suggestions would be, write down his looks and personality and etc.
> Is that done? Good. Now, you can either ask someone to draw it for you,


 
Yes, I considered this too. I like the idea, but I thought a lot of the fun comes from doing it yourself.



Vincent Jaeger said:


> You could also maybe make a story with your character as a main character in it.



I like this idea. A lot! Thanks for the help.



Vincent Jaeger said:


> I hope I was useful in some way.



You were very useful, thanks for your help.

By the way, did you draw the leopard in your avatar? Or is that the picture you got someone else to draw?


----------



## paradox954 (Apr 10, 2011)

SIX said:


> Have you tried commissioning or requesting work from an artist you admire? Often times it's best to let an experienced artist work with your concept so that your first idea can be translated into art as accurately and with as much skill as you like.


 
No, I have not. However, I'd prefer to avoid getting someone else to do it. When I create it in any shape or form, I'd like the satisfaction that I did it myself.


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2011)

paradox954 said:


> No, I have not. However, I'd prefer to avoid getting someone else to do it. When I create it in any shape or form, I'd like the satisfaction that I did it myself.


 
That's fair. You might want to have a look around to see works you admire, then, and try to imagine how the artist might have gone about drawing them. Emulate their tactics as best you can.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 10, 2011)

You could always use a template someone has designed so you can put his markings where you want them- incase one day you actually decide to have someone draw him for you. Even if you asked someone for a rough sketch in the request section you could have something about him to give others a better idea- sure it is not exact to what you want I imagine and I get that but for some it is hard to see someone else's character unless there is a visual representation of them. There are a lot of people in the art exchange that do free art- there is even a thread for it. If I had the time I'd do it myself but with a baby on the way and all I cannot guarantee if I would have the time right now. 

Stories, poems, even digital pictures can bring them to life- make a whole back story on your character, back it up with events that are important to his life or existence. Write a bio for him.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 10, 2011)

1) Tape fur to body.
2) Take picture.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> 1) Tape *shag carpet* to body.
> 2) Take picture.


 
Fixed...>,>


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 10, 2011)

paradox954 said:


> Yes, I considered this too. I like the idea, but I thought a lot of the fun comes from doing it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fun fact, that leopard is just the one that a friend of mine made to me.
I'm happy to hear I could be of good service. =D


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 10, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> You could also maybe make a story with your character as a main character in it.



Warning: This results in terrible self-insert _shit._ The end can be predicted already: Self-insert character reaches their emotional limit, flies into the air with their buster sword/nodachi/gun blade/key blade/etc. and defeats the opponent who had been tougher than him just moments prior. This is not 100%, but it's why many writers avoid using characters directly resembling themselves in primary roles.

I suggest RPing in some chat room, because at least you're balancing your character alongside other peoples'. The benefit is that if you are a terrible writer, you aren't producing something people will regret reading so much as you are playing a game.

I don't mean to sound negative on your abilities, but if you are asking for ideas like this I would assume you aren't a skilled writer. RP sounds like a solid way to improve (a little bit), flesh-out your character a bit, and have fun, all without worrying about nobody ever looking at what you produce in the process.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 10, 2011)

Get a tattoo of it on the small of your back.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuse yourself to a member of your fursona's species. :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> *I suggest RPing in some chat room*, because at least you're balancing your character alongside other peoples'. The benefit is that if you are a terrible writer, you aren't producing something people will regret reading so much as you are playing a game.
> 
> I don't mean to sound negative on your abilities, but if you are asking for ideas like this I would assume you aren't a skilled writer. RP sounds like a solid way to improve (a little bit), flesh-out your character a bit, and have fun, all without worrying about nobody ever looking at what you produce in the process.


 
I suggest RPing on a message board.  That way, what you write is in "permanent" record, and it also allows you to play at your convenience, with anyone anywhere in the world.  Yes, it's slower than chat, but that only means you have time to write quality material, rather than one-liner junk.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 11, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I suggest RPing on a message board.  That way, what you write is in "permanent" record, and it also allows you to play at your convenience, with anyone anywhere in the world.  Yes, it's slower than chat, but that only means you have time to write quality material, rather than one-liner junk.


 That's also a good idea, been doing it some times and it helped me advancing my character to what he is now.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 11, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> That's also a good idea, been doing it some times and *it helped me advancing my character to what he is now*.


 
It can also help your writing skills, if you put in the effort to make quality posts.  Biggest thing RPing taught me was to write quick, edit fast, move on and be satisfied, since my main writing problem (other than "purple prose") was getting done and being satisfied with my work.  No more "endless" editing, with a story not even making it to the second chapter.


----------



## anniekitty (Apr 11, 2011)

could make an attempt at a fur suit.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 12, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> It can also help your writing skills, if you put in the effort to make quality posts.  Biggest thing RPing taught me was to write quick, edit fast, move on and be satisfied, since my main writing problem (other than "purple prose") was getting done and being satisfied with my work.  No more "endless" editing, with a story not even making it to the second chapter.


 THat is true, it did also improve my writing skills, so I assume what we can conclude is, roleplaying a character is the best way to start. Or atleast, right now it is.


----------

